# Bowfishing



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Apr 21, 2006)

anyone been out bow fishing this spring?????..........i went yesterday afternoon........."in a private pond"  what's your bowfishing set-up??????????


----------



## markland (Apr 21, 2006)

Went out last weekend and shot some huge carp, did a little pot tournament and there were some huge buffalo turned in.  Getting ready for the Muzzy Classic Bowfishing Tournament next weekend, should have a bunch of teams from all over the country there.  We normally get them from TX to MI and all in between.  Lake Guntersville, AL.  Mark


----------



## reviveourhomes (Apr 21, 2006)

Mark, we dont know each other but we have a mutual friend in David Eppell. You are like a Bowhunting Godfather to him. LOL. I have heard so much about you and the time you have spent with David teaching him different things. Thats awesome that you put time back into people the things that you have learned. Now if you can just give me some Trad pointers, I shot with David the first time a week ago and  he says Im a natural , I love it and I intend to go out with my recurve soon to Bowfish with David on the Etowah. Thanks again and Great to meet you. GOD BLESS!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 21, 2006)

Anyone every bowfish clarks hill? I see quite a few people  over there at times. I have never been but would really like to get into it.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 22, 2006)

any pics?


----------



## markland (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks so much for the kind words and if you are ever around, please stop by the plant and I would love to meet and talk with you.  Dave is a great person and I am really blessed to know him.  Ya'll will have some fun on the river, if this rain will stay away and let the water clear up.  We have a huge tournament on Guntersville this weekend that I put on and expect 75-80 boats to show, so I am getting ready for it and trying to finish up my new boat.  I promised Dave a trip to Allatoona this year, so keep in touch and you are welcome to come along.  I also charter bowfishing trips along with my partner in AL and we book alligator hunts in NW FL as well.  Thanks and good shooting, Mark


----------



## reviveourhomes (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks Mark I would love to. It was good to meet you and talk. And thanks again for all you do. Oh and I just bought some Muzzy Phantoms for my recurve and man these things are awesome! Keep up the good work!


----------



## ryanwhit (Apr 25, 2006)

What part of Guntersville is the tourney on??


----------



## Bowfisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Mink Creek boat ramp in between Scottsboro and Guntersville on Hwy 72.


----------

